
What tests to write first with legacy system – podcast - variedthoughts
http://testandcode.com/37
======
variedthoughts
This episode starts down the path of test strategy with the first tests to
write in either a legacy system or a project just getting off it's feet.

We cover:

\- My approach to testing existing systems. \- Put names to strategies so we
can refer to them later. \- Explain the strategies in general terms and
explain why they are useful. \- Discuss how these strategies are used in an
example project. (The code is available on github).

Strategies covered today:

\- Dog Fooding \- Exploratory Testing \- Tracer Bullet Tests \- Act Like A
Customer (ALAC) Tests \- Manual Procedures \- Initial automated tests at 2
levels, API and UI.

